# Short Notice - Painswick GC, Wednesday 31st August



## Crow (Aug 19, 2022)

Short notice I know but a mini-meet at Painswick Golf Club on Wednesday 31st August.
Only £18.75 per person

https://www.painswickgolf.com/

Great character course that everyone should play at least once.

Vintage clubs encouraged but not compulsory, if you don't have a vintage set but want to play them I can lend some.

Looking for a quick idea of likely number, currently we have three, please add you name to list below if you want to play.

Crow
@Voyager EMH 
@IanM


----------



## IanM (Aug 19, 2022)

£18.75?  Crikey, green fee prices are  getting out of hand!!

I've got an old practice bag in my locker. Sure there are plenty of late 1980s balls still in there!


----------



## The Lion (Aug 20, 2022)

Brilliant and totally fun course. Been approaching three years since I played it. Desperately need a return very soon! 🙏 

Hope you all have a great day out.


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2022)

The Lion said:



			Brilliant and totally fun course. Been approaching three years since I played it. Desperately need a return very soon! 🙏

Hope you all have a great day out.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not make the date?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 21, 2022)

I have an Ebay purchase to collect in Bishops Cleeve. It would be great to get that done on same day.

Not played course before. Looks like a good un for a vintage game.


----------



## The Lion (Aug 21, 2022)

Crow said:



			Can you not make the date?
		
Click to expand...

Hah, no sorry. I’m playing the open at Pennard that day - unless it’s a twilight game?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 21, 2022)

I was a junior member at Pennard in 1971/2.
Way too tough for a nipper with cut-down hickories. Good training, I feel, that paid off for the years that followed.

Looking at Painswick on Google Earth, it looks a bit like a scaled-down Pennard.


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2022)

Painswick is far nuttier!

Although its about 30 years since I played it last


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 22, 2022)

Is this definitely going ahead even if we are only 3?
I'm up for it.


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2022)

Three's a crowd isn't it?
A crowd of us will be enough, I'm still up for it.

But I remember when forum meets were filled out in no time.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey @IanM, are you still in need of that 5-wood cover.

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-2454335


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 23, 2022)

Painswick is rather bonkers in places but great fun…played it a few times when lived Bristol.


----------



## Crow (Aug 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Painswick is rather bonkers in places but great fun…played it a few times when lived Bristol.
		
Click to expand...

Give it a go, you could bring your old MacGregors along and give them an airing, they'd only be the better for it!


----------



## IanM (Aug 23, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Hey @IanM, are you still in need of that 5-wood cover.

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-2454335

Click to expand...

I've not had the chance to develop the vintage bag.   I'm quite nervous about playing there with the old Dunlop, but I'm more nervous about showing up with a powakaddy and modern kit!!


----------



## Crow (Aug 23, 2022)

IanM said:



			I've not had the chance to develop the vintage bag.   I'm quite nervous about playing there with the old Dunlop, but I'm more nervous about showing up with a powakaddy and modern kit!!
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you're comfortable playing with Ian, we're there for fun not as a test!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 23, 2022)

It will be Dunlop Peter Thomson 3 and 5 wood for me, because I played with them today. Late 60s, maybe. Sure @Crow will know.
The course looks like a driver would just get me into trouble.
Forgan Powerpakt 1961 irons 2-9 and a random SW from a later date. John Letters Banker 5 putter. Old bag and old pull-along trolley.
But I often change my mind the day before.

Nervous, ha.
Lent a set each to two chaps today. Neither reached the fairway on the first. Both finished with 33 points to beat me. They had a great time.
Both completely hooked now. They are going to arrange the next game at our club and recruit others to take part.

Ian, you got those old clubs to play with them. They are not ornaments.
It is simply entertaining and enjoyable to play golf with old classics.
You might hit a few poor shots, but you will only remember the good shots and you will be really keen for another go as soon as you walk off the 18th green.


----------



## IanM (Aug 23, 2022)

I'll be taking them to the range over the next week!!
Any ideas for start times?


----------



## Crow (Aug 23, 2022)

IanM said:



			I'll be taking them to the range over the next week!!
*Any ideas for start times?*

Click to expand...

I was thinking somewhere between 11 and 12?


----------



## IanM (Aug 23, 2022)

Works for me,  I'm just under an hour away


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 23, 2022)

Crow said:



			I was thinking somewhere between 11 and 12?
		
Click to expand...

Already playing that day in our Seniors Club champs…pity as i could indeed have played my Macgregor woods alongside my Wilson Staff Fluid Feels and Acushnet bullseye putter 👍


----------



## Crow (Aug 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Already playing that day in our Seniors Club champs…pity as i could indeed have played my Macgregor woods alongside my Wilson Staff Fluid Feels and Acushnet bullseye putter 👍
		
Click to expand...

Nice set up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2022)

Crow said:



			Nice set up.
		
Click to expand...

Back 1985 when I got the lot - and not long into my first job and real wage packet - it was the very best that I could afford.  The putter was new, the rest were 2nd hand though they were 'as new' and almost unused.  I didn't know at the time - classics the lot of them.


----------



## Crow (Aug 27, 2022)

Well it doesn't look as though we're going to get any more for this, but if anyone reading the thread fancies joining us please speak up!

I've just looked at the on-line booking and the £18.75 price is for a fourball. if we book as a threeball then it's £20 a head.   
I assume this is okay @Voyager EMH  and @IanM ?

If so it just needs one of us to book the three ball, which I don't mind doing once you both confirm you're okay with the price and still good to play on the 31st and you can then give me £20 on the day.


----------



## Crow (Aug 28, 2022)

Well, I assume from your "Likes" that you're both okay with the date and price so I'll go ahead and book.


----------



## IanM (Aug 28, 2022)

Yes indeed !


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## IanM (Aug 28, 2022)

Just spent over an hour sand papering the aged grips on the Blueflash clubs. They are not good!

Going to take them to the range tomorrow.    I suggest watching where you stand on Wednesday,  or wearing a motorcycle helmet!


----------



## Crow (Aug 28, 2022)

Sorting out some clubs today, think I'll be taking a very mixed bag of about 8 clubs in a carry bag.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2022)

Crow said:



			Sorting out some clubs today, think I'll be taking a very mixed bag of about 8 clubs in a carry bag.
		
Click to expand...

Show-off!
Don't forget to thoroughly test the strap's strength and integrity. We don't want a repeat of a recent event.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2022)

I hope they'll let us play off the whites.
I've just checked it out.
For me (HI 4.7) I'm off 4 on the yellows, but 5 from the whites.
Well, I was warned that its nuts.


----------



## Crow (Aug 29, 2022)

I've just booked us in at 11.40, and of course there was another hidden fee, a £3 booking charge so the total is £21 each.

I'd have thought that they'd let us go off the whites, there's only 250 yards difference and even off the whites it's only 4,831 yards.  (Par 67, CR 64.8, slope 110!)


----------



## Crow (Aug 29, 2022)

Played 18 holes in the roll-up today with my 8 chosen clubs; started treble bogey, treble bogey and also had a quad bogey!

Mostly decent apart from that though so I'll keep the bag set up except for the putter which, although I holed quite a few good putts with it, just didn't feel right.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2022)

What time do you want to set off from the Crow's nest?
AA route planner says 1hr 38mins, but I'd like to arrive in plenty of time to wind down before teeing off.


----------



## IanM (Aug 29, 2022)

I've got the first putter i ever bought.   Can't see me holing much with it!  That's assuming get to a green with the butter-knives


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2022)

Butter-knives, schmutter-knives


----------



## Crow (Aug 29, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			What time do you want to set off from the Crow's nest?
AA route planner says 1hr 38mins, but I'd like to arrive in plenty of time to wind down before teeing off.
		
Click to expand...

I'll leave it to your better judgement.


----------



## Crow (Aug 29, 2022)

IanM said:



			I've got the first putter i ever bought.   Can't see me holing much with it!  That's assuming get to a green with the butter-knives
		
Click to expand...

I think I'll be taking the "It-Sits", always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## IanM (Aug 29, 2022)

Wow....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2022)

Crow said:



			I'll leave it to your better judgement. 

Click to expand...

I'll aim to get to yours 9am-ish. Not before 9am.


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2022)

Just been on the practice ground with the Dunlops.    

The irons went quite well,  but no idea where the woods were going!   This will be an experience!


----------



## Crow (Aug 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Just been on the practice ground with the Dunlops.   

The irons went quite well,  but no idea where the woods were going!   This will be an experience!
		
Click to expand...

Playing modern drivers encourages you to go all out on your swing because they're so massive and so forgiving.

Just rein the swing in a little and concentrate on getting the middle of the club head back to the ball and you'll be fine.  

Painswick doesn't have many long holes anyway!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 30, 2022)

First tee will be a 3/4 swing with a 3-wood for me. Just poke it down the fairway a bit, hopefully.


----------



## Crow (Aug 30, 2022)

Just found this review of the course, I expect it will be running a bit more fiery tomorrow!


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm sure they have changed the order... that little Par 3 used to be the 1st?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 30, 2022)

He thought he did well being 4 over par with a course handicap of 5.
But he ignored course rating.
His differential was 7.6.
Way over his handicap.
Early days of WHS and he did not have a good grasp.
Courses are not easier or harder - they are all the same now - CR and SR make them so.


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2022)

I couldn't listen to him for more than a few holes!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 30, 2022)

He mentioned being 7 over on the Hotchkin with a SR of 151.
That would be a differential of 3.4.
Well below his handicap.

He was clearly a stableford thinker. He did not understand his scores on the two courses.

I played in a comp at Luffenham Heath last year. I was *10 over par.* My differential was* 5.6*. (there was a PCC of +1)
*2 over par* at Painswick off the yellows would give me a differential of *5.4.*

To see this as perfectly normal (which it is now, because it is the reality) and not odd in anyway, you need to clear your head of stableford thinking and focus more on differential achieved. That tells you (and others) what you played to.


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm just wondering how I'm getting off the tee tomorrow with those wooden woods!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 30, 2022)

Just watch how @Crow does it and copy him.


----------



## Crow (Aug 30, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Just watch how @Crow does it and copy him.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2022)

I've been on YouTube all night,  nearly mastered the voice, still working on the swing!


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2022)

That's a long 5000 yards....

Many thanks for today,  lots of fun!


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2022)

IanM said:



			That's a long 5000 yards....

Many thanks for today,  lots of fun!
		
Click to expand...

I think we must have walked another 5,000 yards vertically, going up and down all those hills, I'm knackered!


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2022)

My feet hurt!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 1, 2022)

How on EARTH did I miss this?! Painswick is literally 5 minutes drive from my house and I regularly walk the dog up there. Would have loved to have joined you -_-


----------



## IanM (Sep 1, 2022)

Yes, shame you didn't spot it.    Fun course, tough old walk too


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 2, 2022)

I've just returned to the land of the living after 36 hours rest.
Fantastic course, great day, wonderful company.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 2, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			How on EARTH did I miss this?! Painswick is literally 5 minutes drive from my house and I regularly walk the dog up there. Would have loved to have joined you -_-
		
Click to expand...

Well then, we know who to contact for another fun day out.

My claim to fame is that I played with the same ball all the way round with no penalty drops!
Three provisionals hit, but found the first one each time, luckily.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Grizzly (Sep 2, 2022)

Wow - looks like you had some incredible views there!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 2, 2022)

I won't be taking 14 clubs next time!

Probably 3 and 5 woods. Then same set of irons, but 3, 5, 7, 8, 9(49d) and one more very lofted thingy plus putter.

9 clubs and definitely carry.


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I won't be taking 14 clubs next time!

Probably 3 and 5 woods. Then same set of irons, but 3, 5, 7, 8, 9(49d) and one more very lofted thingy plus putter.

9 clubs and definitely carry.
		
Click to expand...

I took 8, which was a good number, but I must have chosen the wrong 8!


----------



## IanM (Sep 2, 2022)

No place to drag a trolley!   Not sure PowaKaddy would have been much help.  But a donkey could be handy in places.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 2, 2022)

IanM said:



			No place to drag a trolley!   Not sure PowaKaddy would have been much help.  But a donkey could be handy in places.
		
Click to expand...

I felt like an ass at times.


----------

